# Redesigned 2016 Maxima - Private Viewing 4/20



## mccarthyadv (Apr 16, 2015)

Come See the all-new redesigned 2016 Maxima at Trophy Nissan. (5031 N. Galloway Mesquite, TX 75150 - 635 & Galloway).

Don't miss your chance to see it in person!

Monday - April 20th, from 11am-1pm


----------

